# SchH Clubs near Asheboro, NC?



## Cia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey y'all. I'm looking for a club within fifty miles from Asheboro NC, which is about thirty mins south of Greensboro, NC. Does anyone know of any? I have been to the USA website, but every club there is like 75 miles away.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Cia said:


> Hey y'all. I'm looking for a club within fifty miles from Asheboro NC, which is about thirty mins south of Greensboro, NC. Does anyone know of any? I have been to the USA website, but every club there is like 75 miles away.


 
Really? 75 miles is too far to drive? I would thank my lucky stars above if that's all I had to drive as would a large portion of the schutzhund world here in the US. I drive anywhere from 260-360 r/t depending on which club I go to.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ashboro is just in a weird location. Kinda far from everywhere, or close to everywhere, depending on your point of view. I would guess that either the Raleigh club or Fayetteville club would be closest to you. I am pretty sure there is a PSA club in Sanford which is where I would try first if I where in Ashboro and did not want to drive that far.


----------



## Cia (Dec 20, 2011)

KJenkins said:


> Really? 75 miles is too far to drive? I would thank my lucky stars above if that's all I had to drive as would a large portion of the schutzhund world here in the US. I drive anywhere from 260-360 r/t depending on which club I go to.


I have a 1988 Jeep Cherokee that wouldn't be able to make a drive that far (probably). I could probably make it that far if I had to, but I would really prefer to have one closer than that lol. 

@Robk: What club is in Sanford? Do you have a name or number or anything?


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Cia said:


> I have a 1988 Jeep Cherokee that wouldn't be able to make a drive that far (probably). I could probably make it that far if I had to, but I would really prefer to have one closer than that lol.
> 
> @Robk: What club is in Sanford? Do you have a name or number or anything?


Hi Cia,

shoot me a PM with your contact info. We are the Schutzhund/PSA club that Rob is referring to.


----------



## Cia (Dec 20, 2011)

BritneyP said:


> Hi Cia,
> 
> shoot me a PM with your contact info. We are the Schutzhund/PSA club that Rob is referring to.


Done =]


----------

